# 9400t tractor and 9610 combine



## rjfinke (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi we just recently purchased a 9400t and i am interested in any information about them, details, warnings/concerns, etc. I was also wondering if anyone knew what the downforce or pressure was since it is approx. 40,000 lbs.
Also, we purchased a 1998 9610 combine and I would like any information and setting info anybody would have. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

